# Dregna, the anthro blue dragon



## Dregna (Dec 25, 2009)

Here my fursona.

*Full Name:* Dregna Draconova
*Profile:*

Species: The anthro blue dragon
Age: 24
Gender: Male

Detail of furry:
He is tall about 9 feet and has two wings on his back. He is not bulky but he always works out to make his body keeping in a good shape with muscle on his chest and 6 packs on his belly. His long thick tail has a sharp bright jewel at the tip. Mostly He has blue scales on his body but his front side is made by skin, it is light blue and smoother than the other area. On his head, he has two brown horns and blue fins under his ears. His eyes are gold and can change to be red when he starts to hypnotize someone.


Currently clothes: Simply white T-shirts with brown shorts. But when he is at his mansion, He wears Nothing.

Feel free to talk or chat with me on msn, I love to chat with foreign people ^^


----------



## Telnac (Dec 25, 2009)

15 inches in length and 4 inches in width, huh?  I fear for your lovers, dude!


----------



## Dregna (Dec 25, 2009)

Telnac said:


> 15 inches in length and 4 inches in width, huh? I fear for your lovers, dude!


 
Hey don't fear...This is just normal , matching with my body size ^^


----------



## Telnac (Dec 25, 2009)

Dregna said:


> Hey don't fear...This is just normal , matching with my body size ^^


That may be true.  That's what's nice about having a robotic fursona: if Telnac wants to get it on with a human, can just swap his junk with one of a more reasonable size.  Detachable penis FTW.


----------



## Dregna (Dec 25, 2009)

Telnac said:


> That may be true. That's what's nice about having a robotic fursona: if Telnac wants to get it on with a human, can just swap his junk with one of a more reasonable size. Detachable penis FTW.


 
Oh what an amazing robotic dragon, Telnac...Although I am not a robot or half-robot, but I still think about how good the robot's sexual function is such as Tentacle electrically penis *chuckles*


----------



## Ratte (Dec 26, 2009)

Edited for...well...SFWness.


----------



## Carenath (Dec 26, 2009)

Dregna said:


> Hey don't fear...This is just normal , *matching with my body size* ^^


Eh.. not really even if you take an above average person.


----------



## Dregna (Dec 28, 2009)

Carenath said:


> Eh.. not really even if you take an above average person.


 
well I have my friend who's a dragon. He's 8 feet tall, he got 13 inches. And some 's 14inches with the same size of body. I took thier size to evaluate mine and though that's not too much for me

Anyway who know when I am evolved once again, the size might be changed for more suitable. You can try to examinate it if you want some penetration *giggles*


----------



## Mojotaian (Dec 28, 2009)

You know what, I headbanged to this... mentally...

But I'll add you! You may be interesting to talk to...


----------



## Lambzie (Dec 28, 2009)

yer i might add you as well


----------

